# Gothic Vapor (usa) - Has Any Dealt With Them Before?



## TruEd (28/8/14)

Hi Peeps,

Has anyone dealt with Gothic Vapor before? there is absolutely no contact details on their web page. Their FB page seems legit with many positive reviews but those are all from locals.

They have a mod that i really want, at a good price but..... i don't really trust them

Any advice?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/8/14)

TruEd said:


> Hi Peeps,
> 
> Has anyone dealt with Gothic Vapor before? there is absolutely no contact details on their web page. Their FB page seems legit with many positive reviews but those are all from locals.
> 
> ...


 
DO they have Paypal as a payment option?


----------



## Sir Vape (28/8/14)

Seems like a couple reviews online and they look legit 

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/requests-opinions-reviews/530667-gothic-vapor.html

http://www.yelp.com/biz/gothic-vapor-alvarado


----------



## Nightfearz (28/8/14)

I just wont trust green e-juice (the absinthe flavour is green). If they put colouring in, Lord knows what else is in their juice...

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## TruEd (28/8/14)

Thanx SirVape
@Stroodlepuff yes, in fact its exclusively PayPal

Have you ever ordered from the US? whats the shipping like, any customs issues?


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/8/14)

TruEd said:


> Have you ever ordered from the US? whats the shipping like, any customs issues?


 
I buy from overseas all the time and using PayPal is the way forward because of the protection they afford you. The only time things go wrong is if they are not customs friendly and put the full value on the package in which case you get hit for 14% Vat and Documentation! And in a worst case scenario I bought something from a private individual and they didn't call it an empty battery box and when my Woodvil arrived I ended up paying R1,800 in duties and Vat and god knows what else... yes I could have fought it but I wanted my Woodvil there and then and ended up just paying.

If you are buying from a normal retailer you should be fine.


----------

